# Alternative Megaminx LL+LS System



## Kirjava (May 23, 2013)

Thought it'd be easier and quicker for me to just make a video explaining.






This isn't really a tutorial, someone else will have to make that I guess.

Could be useful for beginner/intermediate/advanced solving.


----------



## Brest (May 24, 2013)

This is interesting. Much better than my current approach. I might have to get my 'Minx out, but probably not. :O
Nice one Kir! :3


----------



## darkerarceus (May 24, 2013)

I just got my minx out to try this, it looks really useful and I like how there's no mass set of algs.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 24, 2013)

I came up with an R U R' U' method for LL that I still use because I've never looked up a better one. Fix EO with F R U R' U' F', then EP with sune. Then CP using R U R' U', although I do it way less efficiently than your method: doing it 3 times to swap pairs of corners, then AUF( so that the same pair of corners that isn't in the LL is always the other one that's swapped), repeat until CP is done. Then I use a commutator to solve CO 1 or 2 corners at a time.

This method looks like a pretty good transition for me into a faster LL method. I'm still incredibly slow at minx though.


----------



## googlebleh (May 24, 2013)

yayayay a new LL system for minx.
You said you looked at the movecount and this method is comparable to other speedsolving methods like EO/OCLL/EPLL/CPLL? Especially because after the edges are done the moveset is basically <R, U, D>


----------



## Kirjava (May 24, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> You said you looked at the movecount and this method is comparable to other speedsolving methods like EO/OCLL/EPLL/CPLL?



Nah, it's comparable to OLL/PLL. It's way better than EO/OCLL/EPLL/CPLL.


----------



## Emily Wang (May 24, 2013)

can somebody summarize this for me? in china right now and i can't get tor to work.


----------



## Kirjava (May 24, 2013)

Emily Wang said:


> can somebody summarize this for me? in china right now and i can't get tor to work.



8355 for mega


----------



## emolover (May 24, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that every sub 1:30 megaminxer and their mom has thought of this before.

I found this out in 2009 using my crappy chinaminx.


----------



## Kirjava (May 24, 2013)

emolover said:


> I'm pretty sure that every sub 1:30 megaminxer and their mom has thought of this before.
> 
> I found this out in 2009 using my crappy chinaminx.



You're claiming to have invented the 8355 method in 2009? I get the impression that you misunderstand exactly what this entails.

You sure you did the exact same thing as I? If so, why not kick up a fuss when 8355 was documented? This is more than just doing CO.

All the megaminx beginner tutorials teach some crappy 4 or more looks method, this is way way better. Why would no one teach this instead if the idea was so prevalent?

Either way, there's no documentation for this and people should be using it instead of the inferior methods that seem to be taught.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 24, 2013)

I wasn't aware that 8355 could be any good. Cool. I wonder if there's any 'advanced' version of this, might play around with it anyway.


----------



## emolover (May 24, 2013)

You're claiming to have invented the 8355 method in 2009? I get the impression that you misunderstand exactly what this entails.

*I never said invented, I just said that I thought of it and used it back then after learning from one of Lance's crappy 4 look tutorials and learning 8355 for 3x3.
*
You sure you did the exact same thing as I? If so, why not kick up a fuss when 8355 was documented? This is more than just doing CO.

*The only thing I did and still do differently is that I fully do edge control for the top layer. I was not cubing at the time when 8355 was made nor do I even think I was the first to think of this, and if I was I would have been an oblivious noob. Yes I realize that, 8355 use to be main for 6 months on 3x3 and 2 years on mega.*

All the megaminx beginner tutorials teach some crappy 4 or more looks method, this is way way better. Why would no one teach this instead if the idea was so prevalent?
*
Four look last layer for the megaminx is not crappy at all, it is faster, more fingertrickable, and has a much better flow than 8355. Its not like taking the step from normal CO/intuitive permutation to intuitive edges and intuitive Sexy move corners is a giant leap. A poll would be interesting to find if other 'fast' megaminxers found this out.*

Either way, there's no documentation for this and people should be using it instead of the inferior methods that seem to be taught.
*
There might not be documentation but saying that people have not tried this on mega is like saying that people haven't tried other methods on mega.
*


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 24, 2013)

this is how i was solving it since my first week of megaminxing. its good that someone made a video about it.


----------



## Zoé (May 24, 2013)

I'm a Pokémon master! this is weird.


----------



## AvGalen (May 24, 2013)

Zoé said:


> I'm a Pokémon master! this is weird.


Stop getting into Zoé's accounts Odder. If you do it on FaceBook I don't care, but if you do it on Speedsolving you will get banned


----------



## cubizh (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for shedding some light into that way of solving and for taking the time to make a video with its details.
It doesn't really matter who came up with it. I haven't seen it explained before in this fashion.


----------



## Kirjava (May 24, 2013)

emolover said:


> You're claiming to have invented the 8355 method in 2009? I get the impression that you misunderstand exactly what this entails.
> 
> *I never said invented, I just said that I thought of it and used it back then after learning from one of Lance's crappy 4 look tutorials and learning 8355 for 3x3.
> *
> ...



Cool. Didn't see anything on this and wanted to ensure people are using this instead of worse alternatives.

Literally no one I spoke to before posting had seemed to have thought of doing this, and from the initial reactions it seems like it was worth posting.



emolover said:


> All the megaminx beginner tutorials teach some crappy 4 or more looks method, this is way way better. Why would no one teach this instead if the idea was so prevalent?
> *
> Four look last layer for the megaminx is not crappy at all, it is faster, more fingertrickable, and has a much better flow than 8355. Its not like taking the step from normal CO/intuitive permutation to intuitive edges and intuitive Sexy move corners is a giant leap. A poll would be interesting to find if other 'fast' megaminxers found this out.*



I disagree about what you say regarding it's viability. I think doing this is way better than 4 look.

You can make a poll if you really want to, but it doesn't actually matter. I just wanted to make this known to people who hadn't thought of it already.



emolover said:


> Either way, there's no documentation for this and people should be using it instead of the inferior methods that seem to be taught.
> *
> There might not be documentation but saying that people have not tried this on mega is like saying that people haven't tried other methods on mega.
> *



I said there was no documentation, I didn't say no one has tried this. I'm documenting it, because it is of note.

Do I really have to defend myself for posting an explanation video of something that isn't documented? What the hell.


----------



## stoic (May 24, 2013)

This looks really cool. I'm only just starting out with megaminx, but I've been trying to get away without learning too many algs...



TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I came up with an R U R' U' method for LL that I still use because I've never looked up a better one. Fix EO with F R U R' U' F', then EP with sune. Then CP using R U R' U', although I do it way less efficiently than your method: doing it 3 times to swap pairs of corners, then AUF( so that the same pair of corners that isn't in the LL is always the other one that's swapped), repeat until CP is done. Then I use a commutator to solve CO 1 or 2 corners at a time.



I use fruruf, sune, (Niklas plus random combination of two other minx algs for CO), then permute corners one at a time.



TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> This method looks like a pretty good transition for me into a faster LL method. I'm still incredibly slow at minx though.



Me too. Thanks for posting this Kir.


----------



## emolover (May 24, 2013)

4 look LL avg5: 13.62
8355 avg5: 17.34

I have experience in both and 4 look is faster and more autonomous.


----------



## Kirjava (May 24, 2013)

emolover said:


> 4 look LL avg5: 13.62
> 8355 avg5: 17.34
> 
> I have experience in both and 4 look is faster and more autonomous.



I'd say that your bias is influencing you. The two aren't even comparable anyway, since you're timing LL vs LL+LS.

Fast megaminx solvers have been telling me that it is better for beginners.

Beginners have been telling me that it's better for them.


----------



## CubeRoots (May 24, 2013)

ty kir. This is better than what I do for sure, good video explanation too.

emolover your posts are extremely annoying to read


----------



## emolover (May 24, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> I'd say that your bias is influencing you. The two aren't even comparable anyway, since you're timing LL vs LL+LS.Fast megaminx solvers have been telling me that it is better for beginners.Beginners have been telling me that it's better for them.


I wouldn't say the last slot adds on 4 extra seconds.I'm not saying its a bad method, I actually would recommend it for all beginners, but I am saying that its not as fast as 4 look LL.


CubeRoots said:


> ty kir. This is better than what I do for sure, good video explanation too.emolover your posts are extremely annoying to read


And why might that be? Give me some meat with your statement.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 24, 2013)

emolover said:


> I wouldn't say the last slot adds on 4 extra seconds.I'm not saying its a bad method, I actually would recommend it for all beginners, but I am saying that its not as fast as 4 look LL.And why might that be? Give me some meat with your statement.



Actually, I can do it as quickly as 4-look beginners LS+LL (EO, EP, CP, CO)
It's much slower than my standard LL that I do now, but I suppose that was to be expected.
I would recommend that any beginner who wants to find an easy and fast LL system should look into using this, because it is good for that purpose.


I think maybe you could be just a little bit less confrontational, and actually respect people's opinions.


----------



## JustinJ (May 24, 2013)

While it's still subjective, I'd appreciate it if people could provide some movecounts/times along with claims that "X is faster than Y", or at least an explanation of why they feel that way, and why they're qualified to make that judgement.

Edit: I missed that some people did, but there's still a lot of claims that I would accept right away with some numbers.


----------

